# Sticky  Post your Trek related questions here!



## [email protected]

Hey RBR!

My name is Mitchell and I am the new Community Manager at Trek Bikes. This a great forum for all things road bikes and I hope to rekindle the "Trek" manufacturer forum so that if anyone has direct questions pertaining to their Trek bike, this could be the place for it. Feel free to drop any questions below. I'll do my best to answer anything and if I don't have the answer, I'll try to find it. 

Let's just keep it clean and topic related. I'm just here to help! If there is anything out of the ordinary you'd want to share, please PM me anytime.

Look forward to chatting with you here!


P.S. if you have a thread in another section of the forum you want me to look at, please PM the link to me, thanks!


----------



## J.R.

Does Trek make good bikes?


Sorry, that just slipped out before my fingers found the keyboard.


----------



## [email protected]

J.R. said:


> Does Trek make good bikes?
> 
> 
> Sorry, that just slipped out before my fingers found the keyboard.


Not that I am bias.... but the answer is yes


----------



## jetdog9

Hi Mitch, thank you for posting. Unfortunately this place doesn't get the traffic it used to, and the Manufacturer sub-forums are pretty quiet. Back in the day they were bumpin', though.

I'll ask a question... are Bontrager components manufactured in-house or specifically for Bontrager... or are they re-branded but made by another company (ex: Scott's Syncros wheels made by DT Swiss)? Does Trek/Bontrager actually do much engineering/design with the components (ex: Speed Stop brakes)?


----------



## [email protected]

jetdog9 said:


> Hi Mitch, thank you for posting. Unfortunately this place doesn't get the traffic it used to, and the Manufacturer sub-forums are pretty quiet. Back in the day they were bumpin', though.
> 
> I'll ask a question... are Bontrager components manufactured in-house or specifically for Bontrager... or are they re-branded but made by another company (ex: Scott's Syncros wheels made by DT Swiss)? Does Trek/Bontrager actually do much engineering/design with the components (ex: Speed Stop brakes)?


Thanks for the heads up! I'll still be here in case someone has a Q though!

To answer your question, Bontrager components are engineered in house. We do have some general wheels and hubs that are branded for us though. These are usually your very bottom tier options though. Formula, is the hub manufacturer we sometimes use. But when we make any product with another company, it is usually a partnership between the engineering teams of both sides. This is at least what I have been told and what I have seen so far at Trek. I actually get the pleasure of seeing our Aeolus XXX wheels made in house since I work in the Waterloo, WI HQ. Pretty amazing to see the level of work put into those.


----------



## ghoundz

Hello Mitch,
Can you use the new Madone SLR bar stem combo on a prior generation Madone 9 series bike?
2nd question, can you run a different stem (and handlebar) on a new Madone SLR?
Is there a some new spacers and top cap piece, like there was on the Madone 9, that allows the use of a different stem?
Thank You!


----------



## [email protected]

ghoundz said:


> Hello Mitch,
> Can you use the new Madone SLR bar stem combo on a prior generation Madone 9 series bike?
> 2nd question, can you run a different stem (and handlebar) on a new Madone SLR?
> Is there a some new spacers and top cap piece, like there was on the Madone 9, that allows the use of a different stem?
> Thank You!


Hey ghoundz! 

1) You wouldn't be able to attach the new Madone SLR bar/stem to the prior gen Madone. They use a different fitment with the frame integration and the headset. 

2) Not at the moment, but if memory serves me right, this is something the Road team was considering so we may just be awaiting it's release.


----------



## GlobalGuy

I've ridden various brands of bikes but have only owned Treks, (since 1983), and have been using them as my exclusive brand now. Absolutely my, (obviously) favorite brand. For a road bike, my personal choice of frame for years has been the Domane. 

On the one negative side noted as an indirect question, what's with some of their choices for colors for specific models. The current Domane SL 7 is a terrific bike, especially for the dollar. Electronic shifting Ultegra with a terrific gear range and nice 32c hardcase lite quality level tires to make it faster and smoother riding combine with the IsoSpeed Decoupler front and back. 

But the only color it comes in is black. What's the deal on such choices?


----------



## [email protected]

GlobalGuy said:


> I've ridden various brands of bikes but have only owned Treks, (since 1983), and have been using them as my exclusive brand now. Absolutely my, (obviously) favorite brand. For a road bike, my personal choice of frame for years has been the Domane.
> 
> On the one negative side noted as an indirect question, what's with some of their choices for colors for specific models. The current Domane SL 7 is a terrific bike, especially for the dollar. Electronic shifting Ultegra with a terrific gear range and nice 32c hardcase lite quality level tires to make it faster and smoother riding combine with the IsoSpeed Decoupler front and back.
> 
> But the only color it comes in is black. What's the deal on such choices?


That would have been a choice by the design team, to which I could only speculate. But I'll send the feedback about the color their way!


----------



## springs

What size Emonda did Richie Porte ride in the last stage of the Tour Down Under?


----------



## [email protected]

springs said:


> What size Emonda did Richie Porte ride in the last stage of the Tour Down Under?


Great question! Richie was on a size 50cm frame!


----------



## No Time Toulouse

I have a 710 from 1978, but got the frame without decals, just a headtube badge. Are the proper decals available?


----------



## [email protected]

No Time Toulouse said:


> I have a 710 from 1978, but got the frame without decals, just a headtube badge. Are the proper decals available?


Now that's a classic! But unfortunately we wouldn't have decals available. I would suggest reaching out to someone who makes custom vinyl though! Those decals are fairly easy to replicate.


----------



## onrhodes

I've got one. I'm about to acquire a set of Bontrager Aeolus Pro 3 carbon clinchers. I run a campagnolo drivetrain. Just want to double check that I need to ask my local Trek dealer to order part # W420390

Thanks,
-Pete


----------



## [email protected]

onrhodes said:


> I've got one. I'm about to acquire a set of Bontrager Aeolus Pro 3 carbon clinchers. I run a campagnolo drivetrain. Just want to double check that I need to ask my local Trek dealer to order part # W420390
> 
> Thanks,
> -Pete


Hey Pete, that is the correct part for the Aeolus Pro 3 rear hub!


----------



## Drone 5200

Cool thread. Thanks for doing this Mitch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Drone 5200 said:


> Cool thread. Thanks for doing this Mitch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy to!


----------



## Methodical

All Questions relates to the Emonda SLR frameset only (rim brake version)

•	How long of a wait is it for Trek to complete and paint the Emonda SLR frameset via project one? 
•	I want a paint scheme with no Trek badging, is this possible with project one?
•	Will there be any fitment issues with SRAM Red eTAP (original version)?
•	What is the largest size tires that can fit the frame?
•	Are the Bontrager direct mount brakes a better choice than the SRAM version? If so, why? If not, why?
•	Will the Bontrager direct mount brakes make contact with the frame if handlebar is turned to the extreme left and right? 

Thanks...


----------



## Wicked2006

Methodical said:


> All Questions relates to the Emonda SLR frameset only (rim brake version)
> 
> •	How long of a wait is it for Trek to complete and paint the Emonda SLR frameset via project one?
> •	I want a paint scheme with no Trek badging, is this possible with project one?
> •	Will there be any fitment issues with SRAM Red eTAP (original version)?
> •	What is the largest size tires that can fit the frame?
> •	Are the Bontrager direct mount brakes a better choice than the SRAM version? If so, why? If not, why?
> •	Will the Bontrager direct mount brakes make contact with the frame if handlebar is turned to the extreme left and right?
> 
> Thanks...


I got my P1 in 15 days from Trek. I got the Trek Domane SLR 7 and love it. I own a Trek Emonda as well from 2015 and it's a great bike to ride. I'm sure Mitch will answer all your questions.


----------



## Methodical

Thanks. That's good to know it doesn't take months and months.


----------



## Srode

Methodical said:


> Thanks. That's good to know it doesn't take months and months.


I think it depends on the colors you are going to use and pattern as well as where they are in spraying those on their schedule. When I got a P1 frame that was the case anyway, but that's several years ago.


----------



## [email protected]

Methodical said:


> All Questions relates to the Emonda SLR frameset only (rim brake version)
> 
> • How long of a wait is it for Trek to complete and paint the Emonda SLR frameset via project one?
> • I want a paint scheme with no Trek badging, is this possible with project one?
> • Will there be any fitment issues with SRAM Red eTAP (original version)?
> • What is the largest size tires that can fit the frame?
> • Are the Bontrager direct mount brakes a better choice than the SRAM version? If so, why? If not, why?
> • Will the Bontrager direct mount brakes make contact with the frame if handlebar is turned to the extreme left and right?
> 
> Thanks...


Hey!

1) Frames can very on the paint job and amount of orders currently on the queue. ICON takes the longest to paint as 1 painter will spend about 22 hours making the paint job perfect. But average is 10-15 for a frameset.

2) You can have the Trek logo "hidden" but only on one paint option. It is the Solid Minimalist Logo offered in 3 colors options with unique raised, color-matched logos on the downtube for a subtle, tone on tone appearance. Finished in a Full Matte Clearcoat.

3) eTAP will pair great with the Emonda. 

4) Largest tires possible are 28mm.

5) That would be up to preference - but I really have been enjoying my Speed Stop Pros on my Emonda SLR build. I compared them to EEs and went for them because you get equal weight and power distribution, but the cost is better for the Speed Stop Pros! 

6) Actually any brake will, but only if you are turning over 90 degrees (which you'll never do while riding unless you love having your body on the ground, ouch). Contact point for the Speed Stop Pros are about 100-115 degrees before contact on the drive side where it is at the highest for the cable pull.

Hope that helps!


----------



## GlobalGuy

[email protected] said:


> Actually, any brake will, but only if you are turning over 90 degrees (which you'll never do while riding unless you love having your body on the ground, ouch). Contact point for the Speed Stop Pros are about 100-115 degrees before contact on the drive side where it is at the highest for the cable pull.
> 
> Hope that helps!


A scenario close to the above is when you stop on the wide right shoulder and turn out to take on some water and GUI. You put your sunglasses on one of the cables to see what you are doing. While stopped your wheel is turned pretty sharp to the left. Then having finished hydrating and nourishing you push off and having forgotten about your sunglasses they have slipped down the cable to where they jam the wheel from turning back right thereby guarantee as you start up you make a sharp downhill left to go blind into traffic in the lane. You have to allow yourself to fall clipped in to stop going in the lane. Bruise, pain and laceration city follows. This all happens in a couple of seconds. 

Upon pulling yourself together you hope to God that no one in the cars including the many that stopped to check on you knows or recognizes you.


----------



## Methodical

Thanks for the feedback Mitch and others. I am working on my paint scheme now.


----------



## [email protected]

Methodical said:


> Thanks for the feedback Mitch and others. I am working on my paint scheme now.


Happy to help!


----------



## swuzzlebubble

What will be the biggest change to bicycles in 30 years?


----------



## [email protected]

swuzzlebubble said:


> What will be the biggest change to bicycles in 30 years?


Not giving that one out, nice try :wink5:

Check back on the 19th and I'll tell you


----------



## ml29

Hi Mitch

Has Trek got plans to make their front forks for disk brakes with internal cable routing? 

The way cables are attached look like an afterthought compared to the cables on the rest of the bike.

Waiting on this before I commit to purchasing a disk brake Domane. I currently have the rim brake Domane SL and enjoy riding it.


----------



## 202cycle

ml29 said:


> Hi Mitch
> 
> Has Trek got plans to make their front forks for disk brakes with internal cable routing?
> 
> The way cables are attached look like an afterthought compared to the cables on the rest of the bike.
> 
> Waiting on this before I commit to purchasing a disk brake Domane. I currently have the rim brake Domane SL and enjoy riding it.


I was just having that conversation with a customer yesterday. I agree, the hose routing is unsightly at best.


----------



## [email protected]

ml29 said:


> Hi Mitch
> 
> Has Trek got plans to make their front forks for disk brakes with internal cable routing?
> 
> The way cables are attached look like an afterthought compared to the cables on the rest of the bike.
> 
> Waiting on this before I commit to purchasing a disk brake Domane. I currently have the rim brake Domane SL and enjoy riding it.


So right now the Madone SLR Disc has routing through the fork. That being said, we may see this down the road on other bikes but it may be partially internal - no idea though!


----------



## GDTRFB

Accidental double post.


----------



## GDTRFB

Mitch,

I have a P1 Domane, 1st gen frame from 2014.
I'm using Sram Red22 mechanical, and would like to switch to eTap.

Will the FD work, in terms of having proper clearance with a 50t chainring?

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## [email protected]

GDTRFB said:


> Mitch,
> 
> I have a P1 Domane, 1st gen frame from 2014.
> I'm using Sram Red22 mechanical, and would like to switch to eTap.
> 
> Will the FD work, in terms of having proper clearance with a 50t chainring?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Peter


Hey Peter! You shouldn't have any clearance issues when moving to the SRAM eTap grouppo on your Domane!


----------



## ToiletSiphon

The rim brake version of the Domane is only available in the SL5 build this year. Does Trek plans to go away from rim brakes entirely on the Domane? 

Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

ToiletSiphon said:


> The rim brake version of the Domane is only available in the SL5 build this year. Does Trek plans to go away from rim brakes entirely on the Domane?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


Disc is quickly becoming the answer to the future, but we still offer rim brakes as a frame set or in Project One for the Domane and our other road bikes.


----------



## Methodical

Mitch, another question regarding the Project One paint. As stated above, I'm going with the Emonda SLR frameset. How much badging does Trek placed on Project One Emonda SLR frameset and where is the badging placed?

Thanks...


----------



## [email protected]

Methodical said:


> Mitch, another question regarding the Project One paint. As stated above, I'm going with the Emonda SLR frameset. How much badging does Trek placed on Project One Emonda SLR frameset and where is the badging placed?
> 
> Thanks...


Welcome back! So you will only have Trek on the downtube on both sides, the model name "Emonda SLR" on the top tube, and an endless road shield head tube badge.


----------



## Methodical

[email protected] said:


> Welcome back! So you will only have Trek on the downtube on both sides, the model name "Emonda SLR" on the top tube, and an endless road shield head tube badge.


Cool. I don't like a whole lot of badging like Trek did with the 2012 Madone. That endless road badge is what you have as your picture, correct?


----------



## [email protected]

Methodical said:


> Cool. I don't like a whole lot of badging like Trek did with the 2012 Madone. That endless road badge is what you have as your picture, correct?


That is correct, my photo is the same as what is placed on the front of the bike!


----------



## Srode

Hey Mitch, I'm thinking about converting a 2013 Domane to Di2 internal battery and wondering how the front DR wire would route on this frame - would it just come out the hole where the mechanical shifter cable is routed? It's a 58cm 6 series frame, also curious about the battery mounting location - top of seat tube or down lower in seat tube?


----------



## ghoundz

Is there a top cap piece for the Madone SLR that allows the use of a conventional stem? In other words will there be parts that will allo us of regular stem for the Madone SLR? I think I noticed some Trek Segafredo bikes that have this type of setup.


----------



## GDTRFB

Mitch,

I have a 2011 Madone 4.7.
Will a fork from a 2102 Madone 6.2 (XXX fork) fit the 4.7?

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## [email protected]

Srode said:


> Hey Mitch, I'm thinking about converting a 2013 Domane to Di2 internal battery and wondering how the front DR wire would route on this frame - would it just come out the hole where the mechanical shifter cable is routed? It's a 58cm 6 series frame, also curious about the battery mounting location - top of seat tube or down lower in seat tube?


Hey there, the battery can go in the seat tube on your Domane and you'd want to route the FD wire through the port your cable exits the frame. Below I attached a diagram for the parts you'd need to order for you Di2 conversion!


----------



## [email protected]

ghoundz said:


> Is there a top cap piece for the Madone SLR that allows the use of a conventional stem? In other words will there be parts that will allo us of regular stem for the Madone SLR? I think I noticed some Trek Segafredo bikes that have this type of setup.


At the moment there is not. Our touring team is currently using a custom prototype that is not fully available for the consumer market.


----------



## [email protected]

GDTRFB said:


> Mitch,
> 
> I have a 2011 Madone 4.7.
> Will a fork from a 2102 Madone 6.2 (XXX fork) fit the 4.7?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Peter


Hey Peter, I assume you meant to type 2012? If so, it sure will!


----------



## Srode

Thanks for the Domane Di2 info!


----------



## wayne

How many headset spacers are you able to install under the stem on a Madone?


----------



## [email protected]

wayne said:


> How many headset spacers are you able to install under the stem on a Madone?


For the 2019 Madone SLR, you can fit 40mm of spacers which are supplied.


----------



## wayne

Thanks. How about the Madone SL6?


----------



## [email protected]

wayne said:


> Thanks. How about the Madone SL6?


Total is 15mm.


----------



## ToiletSiphon

Do you have the weight of the stock wheels on the Domane Sl5 disc? 

Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GDTRFB

Mitch,

I just installed Sram Red22 eTap on my 2014 Domane P1 without much difficulty.
I do have a couple of questions.

1. Is there a plug available for the frame where the shift cables used to go in, also for where the FD cable comes up behind the seat tube?
2. I did have a little trouble with the rear brake cable where it enters the frame. I couldn't thread a thin cable casing over the old cable, the hole at the frame is too small. Is there a cable end cap in there, built in or is it something that I should remove? The cable (with cap on it) seems to sit a little loosen, and pops out if I turn the handlebars too far (housing too short?).

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## Methodical

[email protected] said:


> ...
> View attachment 324901


Mitch, what is that part that's sitting on the seat post (green box) and what is it used for? I received one of those with my frame.

Thanks...

Btw, here's a photo of the frame. Trek did a beautiful job on the paint. It looks much better in person as these sites tend to compress images, but it gives you an idea. I'm very happy with it.









Note: the seat is setup this way to work on my stand, temporarily. I put it on this way so I can use it on my bike stand to work on the bike and didn't change it for the photo shoot. The seat mast is short and the seat mast bolt that secures it to the integrated seat post won't let the stand grip around the seat post (seat mast bolt is in the way). This way I can get a better grip. It works best this way, temporarily that is. I may have to find another work stand for future use as I don't like to secure the bike using the top tube.


----------



## Goldriverdude

Mitch,
I'm looking for some guidance here. I have a Domane 2017 SLR7 disc bike that was damaged last October when I was run into a curb by a car last October. There was damage to the seat stay on the right side. I took the bike to my local Trek bike shop and they informed me that this could be repaired. I took their advice and let them repair the damage. Cost of tearing down the bike, shipping, rebuilding the bike and the repair came out to over $950.00. 

I have only ridden 385 miles on the new frame and on Saturday a crack developed on the left seat stay directly across from where the other repair was made. The bike has not been crashed and I have hardly ridden at all this year due to the rainy winter we had in N CA. I took it in to the same bike shop and yesterday they informed me that Trek will not stand behind their warranty and I will have to buy a replacement frame or pay for another repair. The shop said they sent a picture to Trek and Trek thinks the bike was crashed. I am at a loss on what to do. I really don't want to spend another $900.00 to fix something that will break again. Would I be better off having all of my components put on an aluminum or steel frame that will hold up better? For what it is worth, I am an average sized man who weighs less than 180 pounds. My weight should not be a factor for the seat stay failure. Does Trek normally cover damage of this type in their warranty? What would you do?

Robert


----------



## DrewXT

G'day from Australia Mitch,

Will the Checkpoint SL6 be available through Project One at any stage?

Cheers,

Andrew

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Hey folks! Awfully sorry to have gone ghost. I was not viewing any notifications so I didn't see these until today. Huge apologies!


----------



## [email protected]

ToiletSiphon said:


> Do you have the weight of the stock wheels on the Domane Sl5 disc?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk



We actually don't have the exact weight as they are made for us and not by us. But, rough comparison to another wheel shows 800g front and 1000g rear.


----------



## [email protected]

GDTRFB said:


> Mitch,
> 
> I just installed Sram Red22 eTap on my 2014 Domane P1 without much difficulty.
> I do have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Is there a plug available for the frame where the shift cables used to go in, also for where the FD cable comes up behind the seat tube?
> 2. I did have a little trouble with the rear brake cable where it enters the frame. I couldn't thread a thin cable casing over the old cable, the hole at the frame is too small. Is there a cable end cap in there, built in or is it something that I should remove? The cable (with cap on it) seems to sit a little loosen, and pops out if I turn the handlebars too far (housing too short?).
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Peter


For the upper plugs on the downtube, you can use part #W318628. For the front derailleur hole, it would be #W440699. 

For the brake, it sounds like your housing may be too short. But for the frame guides, you wont have a cable housing end, just the cable housing itself going in.


----------



## [email protected]

Methodical said:


> Mitch, what is that part that's sitting on the seat post (green box) and what is it used for? I received one of those with my frame.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Btw, here's a photo of the frame. Trek did a beautiful job on the paint. It looks much better in person as these sites tend to compress images, but it gives you an idea. I'm very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 324968
> 
> 
> Note: the seat is setup this way to work on my stand, temporarily. I put it on this way so I can use it on my bike stand to work on the bike and didn't change it for the photo shoot. The seat mast is short and the seat mast bolt that secures it to the integrated seat post won't let the stand grip around the seat post (seat mast bolt is in the way). This way I can get a better grip. It works best this way, temporarily that is. I may have to find another work stand for future use as I don't like to secure the bike using the top tube.



Great choice on the paint, it looks fantastic! The part at the seatpost is to hold the Di2 battery in place.


----------



## [email protected]

Goldriverdude said:


> Mitch,
> I'm looking for some guidance here. I have a Domane 2017 SLR7 disc bike that was damaged last October when I was run into a curb by a car last October. There was damage to the seat stay on the right side. I took the bike to my local Trek bike shop and they informed me that this could be repaired. I took their advice and let them repair the damage. Cost of tearing down the bike, shipping, rebuilding the bike and the repair came out to over $950.00.
> 
> I have only ridden 385 miles on the new frame and on Saturday a crack developed on the left seat stay directly across from where the other repair was made. The bike has not been crashed and I have hardly ridden at all this year due to the rainy winter we had in N CA. I took it in to the same bike shop and yesterday they informed me that Trek will not stand behind their warranty and I will have to buy a replacement frame or pay for another repair. The shop said they sent a picture to Trek and Trek thinks the bike was crashed. I am at a loss on what to do. I really don't want to spend another $900.00 to fix something that will break again. Would I be better off having all of my components put on an aluminum or steel frame that will hold up better? For what it is worth, I am an average sized man who weighs less than 180 pounds. My weight should not be a factor for the seat stay failure. Does Trek normally cover damage of this type in their warranty? What would you do?
> 
> Robert


I see you are banned, but maybe you'll see this.

Unfortunately since the frame was repaired, the warranty is now void. It was also in a crash so it goes against our coverage for manufacturer defects as much as we wish we could cover it. It would be worth considering a new frame at this point. You can also speak to your shop about our Loyalty Discount which is available in certain situations like these.

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/inside_trek/warrantied_for_life/


----------



## [email protected]

DrewXT said:


> G'day from Australia Mitch,
> 
> Will the Checkpoint SL6 be available through Project One at any stage?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andrew
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk



At the moment, we don't have any news of the Checkpoint being apart of Project One due to current capacity being quite full for what we can handle.


----------



## DrewXT

[email protected] said:


> At the moment, we don't have any news of the Checkpoint being apart of Project One due to current capacity being quite full for what we can handle.


Thanks Mitch

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## odbrs

Hi Mitch,

I have a 2019 Trek Emonda SL6 Pro and the bottom bracket has gone bad to the point where you get movement from the crank and you can fit the bearings by hand. Dealer installed the Oversize 37.1 bearings and was the same thing. They say this problem is due to my sweat getting the bearing box and causing it to rub the carbon. He says this is not covered by warranty. Is there a solution? What should I do?


----------



## [email protected]

odbrs said:


> Hi Mitch,
> 
> I have a 2019 Trek Emonda SL6 Pro and the bottom bracket has gone bad to the point where you get movement from the crank and you can fit the bearings by hand. Dealer installed the Oversize 37.1 bearings and was the same thing. They say this problem is due to my sweat getting the bearing box and causing it to rub the carbon. He says this is not covered by warranty. Is there a solution? What should I do?


If your dealer said that it was not covered by warranty without consulting our warranty department with a claim, have them submit a claim. It is good to value a dealer's opinion, but Trek has the ultimate decision if it is covered under warranty or not! When they submit the claim, you should have your bike dropped off so they can submit photos of the BB to our warranty team to review. Also, ask them for the claim number so you have it for your records.


----------



## AlanR

Hi Mitch, I have a 2019 Emonda SL6. Love the ride, wish I had waited just one year for the more aero model...
Changing derailleur cables is a nightmare at the junction into the down tube, as the adapter plate also houses (and is held captive by) the hydraulic hose for the rear brake. Any manufacturer tips to make the job any easier?


----------



## [email protected]

AlanR said:


> Hi Mitch, I have a 2019 Emonda SL6. Love the ride, wish I had waited just one year for the more aero model...
> Changing derailleur cables is a nightmare at the junction into the down tube, as the adapter plate also houses (and is held captive by) the hydraulic hose for the rear brake. Any manufacturer tips to make the job any easier?


Just so I understand, what have you found difficult about replacing the cables at the downtube stop? They should just pass right through and be accessible at the BB once you push them through the downtube stop. Using a hooked pick or a small L-shaped allen you can pull the cable through the underside of the downtube.


----------



## AlanR

Guess I was spoiled by my old Madone. With individual cable entries to the frame, you could pull the ferrule/fitting out and run a cable guide up along the old cable from the bb and out the hole at the top. No fishing required. Just put the new cable in the sleeve and pull the assembly back out the BB.


----------



## [email protected]

AlanR said:


> Guess I was spoiled by my old Madone. With individual cable entries to the frame, you could pull the ferrule/fitting out and run a cable guide up along the old cable from the bb and out the hole at the top. No fishing required. Just put the new cable in the sleeve and pull the assembly back out the BB.


Gotcha! It's definitely a little trickier than that, but get yourself a good hook pick and internal frame routing becomes a breeze!


----------



## jimmieveges

J.R. said:


> Does Trek make good bikes?
> 
> 
> Sorry, that just slipped out before my fingers found the keyboard.


check this out id say they make very Nic bikes


----------



## IcySwan1

New to biking and 70 years old. Bought a hybrid and am happy with it, but my buddy guided me into buying a 2016 Trek Domane 4.0 disc compact. Tires are flat and currently getting 25c tubeless road tires installed. I wanted something bigger but the LBS says the wait is several months. So I would like to order bigger tires now and install them when they arrive. I am 5'11', 220 pounds, and in reasonable shape with sore knees. 

Question: will 32c tires fit on this bike? I would like something that would handle mild gravel.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## [email protected]

IcySwan1 said:


> New to biking and 70 years old. Bought a hybrid and am happy with it, but my buddy guided me into buying a 2016 Trek Domane 4.0 disc compact. Tires are flat and currently getting 25c tubeless road tires installed. I wanted something bigger but the LBS says the wait is several months. So I would like to order bigger tires now and install them when they arrive. I am 5'11', 220 pounds, and in reasonable shape with sore knees.
> 
> Question: will 32c tires fit on this bike? I would like something that would handle mild gravel.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike


700x25c tires are the suggested tire size for that frame. It wasn't until the following year when we redesigned the frame where a 32c tire could fit. Some users reported 28c tires fitting, but it's awfully close to the rear stays!


----------



## IcySwan1

Mitch, that is exactly what I was looking for. I overlooked the limitations of the rear stays. This brings clarity to all. 25c it is for this bike.

Well done and thanks for the quick response.

Mike


----------



## Jroddy

Oh wow do I need help. I’m a large Clyde, at 6’5” 248lbs. I’ve been riding a 2021 FX1 disc and decided I wanted to get a road bike for my birthday. I bought a 2021 Emonda ALR5. It’s beautiful, light, and sized at 62cm which fits perfect it seems.

We took our maiden voyage of .75 miles after 6 hours round trip to pick it up.

1. the back spokes were loosey goosey and the wheel wobbles badly when I got back (didn’t check before)

2. The paint on the carbon fork is chipped and lifted off of the skewer hole on the left side as of the skewer itself broke and lifted the paint

3. the front disk rubs when turning

4. the front derailleur rubs pretty badly on the chain when on the big ring, and didn’t want to find it during the first ride at all.

I feel like issues 1 and 3 could be weight related. 24 spoke wheels, with a 250 dressed rider, you can easily and correctly assume I’m a grinder. Issue 2 sounds like factory QC, and 4 sounds like a bad setup at the LBS.

Am I too big for a road bike? My FX1 holds up fine so far, and I really like the idea of a lighter bike with the more aero position.


----------



## [email protected]

Jroddy said:


> Oh wow do I need help. I’m a large Clyde, at 6’5” 248lbs. I’ve been riding a 2021 FX1 disc and decided I wanted to get a road bike for my birthday. I bought a 2021 Emonda ALR5. It’s beautiful, light, and sized at 62cm which fits perfect it seems.
> 
> We took our maiden voyage of .75 miles after 6 hours round trip to pick it up.
> 
> 1. the back spokes were loosey goosey and the wheel wobbles badly when I got back (didn’t check before)
> 
> 2. The paint on the carbon fork is chipped and lifted off of the skewer hole on the left side as of the skewer itself broke and lifted the paint
> 
> 3. the front disk rubs when turning
> 
> 4. the front derailleur rubs pretty badly on the chain when on the big ring, and didn’t want to find it during the first ride at all.
> 
> I feel like issues 1 and 3 could be weight related. 24 spoke wheels, with a 250 dressed rider, you can easily and correctly assume I’m a grinder. Issue 2 sounds like factory QC, and 4 sounds like a bad setup at the LBS.
> 
> Am I too big for a road bike? My FX1 holds up fine so far, and I really like the idea of a lighter bike with the more aero position.


I don't think you are too big for your bike, though larger riders tend to see parts wear differently - spokes being a common one! However, wheel wobble and derailleur rub are two things that should be addressed at a Trek dealer to ensure that the spokes are properly torqued and the derailleur limit screws are set. 

Front brake rub is likely the cause of some flex in the wheel, but they can check the alignment of this as well and it could fade away from use as the pads bed in.


----------



## Mike54

[email protected] said:


> Hey RBR!
> 
> My name is Mitchell and I am the new Community Manager at Trek Bikes. This a great forum for all things road bikes and I hope to rekindle the "Trek" manufacturer forum so that if anyone has direct questions pertaining to their Trek bike, this could be the place for it. Feel free to drop any questions below. I'll do my best to answer anything and if I don't have the answer, I'll try to find it.
> 
> Let's just keep it clean and topic related. I'm just here to help! If there is anything out of the ordinary you'd want to share, please PM me anytime.
> 
> Look forward to chatting with you here!
> 
> 
> P.S. if you have a thread in another section of the forum you want me to look at, please PM the link to me, thanks!


Hi Mitch,

I just purchased the Trek Domane + ALR -- it is my first e-bike, and my first bike since I was a kid. 

Do you know what size wrench or tool is needed to undue the bolts for the water bottle cage? (dumb question, but I just don't know). Thank-you


----------



## Jroddy

[email protected] said:


> I don't think you are too big for your bike, though larger riders tend to see parts wear differently - spokes being a common one! However, wheel wobble and derailleur rub are two things that should be addressed at a Trek dealer to ensure that the spokes are properly torqued and the derailleur limit screws are set.
> 
> Front brake rub is likely the cause of some flex in the wheel, but they can check the alignment of this as well and it could fade away from use as the pads bed in.


turned out to be all the spokes were too loose, and there was a significant hop the wheel, probably from the factory… I’m quoting the tech. Also, the original LBS that did the initial setup completely botched it. Needed to be completely readjusted. $95 later, the bike is road worthy and I’m happy, but man that sucked. The factory wheels carry me fine now, no noises from the drivetrain.


----------



## [email protected]

Mike54 said:


> Hi Mitch,
> 
> I just purchased the Trek Domane + ALR -- it is my first e-bike, and my first bike since I was a kid.
> 
> Do you know what size wrench or tool is needed to undue the bolts for the water bottle cage? (dumb question, but I just don't know). Thank-you


Awesome bike - hope you're loving it so far!

For the water bottle bolts, these should be a 4mm hex. Some models use a 5mm hex too, but road models stick with a 4mm.


----------



## Mike54

[email protected] said:


> Awesome bike - hope you're loving it so far!
> 
> For the water bottle bolts, these should be a 4mm hex. Some models use a 5mm hex too, but road models stick with a 4mm.


Huge thanks Mitch!! Of course the heatwave hit the day after I bought it--but I am enjoying looking at it Thanks again. I appreciate your help.


----------



## IcySwan1

Mitch, I have taken your advice to heart and am riding my 2016 Domane SL 4.0 Disc on the road with 25c tires and it works great. I am still interested in having a Trek that also would work on some mild gravel. The Trek site shows both current year Domane and Checkpoints as options. I am interested in the SL 6 models of each. I have done the comparison feature and understand the difference in the gear sets and the maximum tire width difference. But what I don’t understand is if there is any difference in the frames and, if so, what difference does it make in the ride. Naturally there are no bikes available locally for me to try. I like the feel of the Domane but don’t know about the Checkpoint, although I would probably chose it if the ride was similar or better than the Domane. I expect the bike would still get ridden on the road a lot. 

I know this is long and subjective but in these times of shortages that is the best that we can do. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## [email protected]

IcySwan1 said:


> Mitch, I have taken your advice to heart and am riding my 2016 Domane SL 4.0 Disc on the road with 25c tires and it works great. I am still interested in having a Trek that also would work on some mild gravel. The Trek site shows both current year Domane and Checkpoints as options. I am interested in the SL 6 models of each. I have done the comparison feature and understand the difference in the gear sets and the maximum tire width difference. But what I don’t understand is if there is any difference in the frames and, if so, what difference does it make in the ride. Naturally there are no bikes available locally for me to try. I like the feel of the Domane but don’t know about the Checkpoint, although I would probably chose it if the ride was similar or better than the Domane. I expect the bike would still get ridden on the road a lot.
> 
> I know this is long and subjective but in these times of shortages that is the best that we can do. Thanks.
> 
> Mike


Tough call on those two, but for a gravel bike, the added clearance, sliding dropout, and beefier frame puts the Checkpoint to another level over the Domane. For light gravel, the Domane would hold its own. But for everything else, the Checkpoint will be a more robust frame. You'll have the comfort of the endurance geometry found on the Domane, but on the Checkpoint. The only other noticeable difference is the lack of front IsoSpeed on the Checkpoint which is due to the wider tires that gravel bikes are suited for (40c is the sweet spot by the way).

Also, I built a Checkpoint for myself just last summer, it is my road and gravel bike (aka the swiss army knife). Love it!


----------



## IcySwan1

Excellent. Thanks. I will be in the Lower 48 in late August and hopefully will be able to test ride a Checkpoint. 
Mike


----------



## Sanzala

[email protected] said:


> Not that I am bias.... but the answer is yes


NOT for me Trek Su.....


----------



## The_kruiser

I bought the TREK domane SLR7 less than 2 months back.
Since few weeks I have been hearing a unusual click noise when I ride. Took it few times to the trek repair shop and they said it's all OK.
Today I asked them to remove the crank set to check and behind then crank there is a huge Crack in the bike frame.
I haven't had a single fall or accident .The crank set has no scratches on it and no damage at all.

Has anyone experienced something like this?
I have asked the dealer to claim warranty but they said trek will investigate and might take 3 to 4 months.

I can't seem to understand how has a new frame cracked in less than 2 months.


----------



## [email protected]

The_kruiser said:


> I bought the TREK domane SLR7 less than 2 months back.
> Since few weeks I have been hearing a unusual click noise when I ride. Took it few times to the trek repair shop and they said it's all OK.
> Today I asked them to remove the crank set to check and behind then crank there is a huge Crack in the bike frame.
> I haven't had a single fall or accident .The crank set has no scratches on it and no damage at all.
> 
> Has anyone experienced something like this?
> I have asked the dealer to claim warranty but they said trek will investigate and might take 3 to 4 months.
> 
> I can't seem to understand how has a new frame cracked in less than 2 months.


Sorry to see that! I can see damage at the front of your BB where your chain has obviously fallen off your chainrings and damaged the frame. This may be a hint at what happened on the chainstay, but it would definitely require further investigation from our team with more documentation from your retailer to figure out. 

When your retailer submits a claim, it should only take our team a week or two to get going just based on volume and your location - but they'll work in a timely manner to find a solution for you!


----------



## IcySwan1

Mitch, you have been a great help on tire size for a 2016 Domane and on the Domane/Checkpoint debate. Here is another tire question. I just bought a NOS 2014 Madone 3.1. It has 23c tubed tires and rim brakes. I really like the tubeless 25c tires on my 2016 Domane with the factory wheels. Will 25c tires fit on this Madone, and if so, can you recommend a modestly priced tubeless wheel set that would work with rim brakes? I am an old duffer and don’t necessarily need carbon wheels - just wheels that would work with tubeless tires on this bike.
Thanks for all you do.
Mike


----------



## [email protected]

IcySwan1 said:


> Mitch, you have been a great help on tire size for a 2016 Domane and on the Domane/Checkpoint debate. Here is another tire question. I just bought a NOS 2014 Madone 3.1. It has 23c tubed tires and rim brakes. I really like the tubeless 25c tires on my 2016 Domane with the factory wheels. Will 25c tires fit on this Madone, and if so, can you recommend a modestly priced tubeless wheel set that would work with rim brakes? I am an old duffer and don’t necessarily need carbon wheels - just wheels that would work with tubeless tires on this bike.
> Thanks for all you do.
> Mike


25c tires would fit, and actually, I've seen riders using 28c tires too in some cases.

For tubeless wheels, our Aeolus Comp 5 wheels are a good touch which use a 50mm carbon fairing on an alloy rim - they would look sharp on the Madone and add performance over the stock wheelset. Check that out here


----------



## IcySwan1

Mitch, once again that is a most helpful response. I will make it so. Thanks so much.
Mike


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck

It's great to know you're here. I recently picked up a 2021 Emonda SL5 and looking forward to many happy miles. I don't foresee any issues but thanks for making yourself available in case.


----------



## the_usual_doc

Hi people, I have the FX2 that bought it about 2 years back, its a good bike but I want to switch the original flat handlebars to drop bars. I mostly ride on flat asphalt with little to no turns - would that be an awkward ride? 
ps. in fact I need a road bike but with Covid shortage and price gauging of everything I decided not take this path


----------



## [email protected]

the_usual_doc said:


> Hi people, I have the FX2 that bought it about 2 years back, its a good bike but I want to switch the original flat handlebars to drop bars. I mostly ride on flat asphalt with little to no turns - would that be an awkward ride?
> ps. in fact I need a road bike but with Covid shortage and price gauging of everything I decided not take this path


Flat bars wouldn't be awkward at all - in fact, they provide more hand positions to give you a wider range of motion!


----------



## TheJanitor6203

Mitch,

I have a 2016 Emonda SL6. I bought it second hand about 4 years ago with a DT Swiss 460 wheelset on it. I’m finally looking at upgrading the wheelset and have landed on the Hunt 36 carbon aero wheelset. They have an external width of 27mm and I want to run these with a 28mm wide tire. Will this fit my bike? If not with the 28mm tire, what about a 25mm tire? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

TheJanitor6203 said:


> Mitch,
> 
> I have a 2016 Emonda SL6. I bought it second hand about 4 years ago with a DT Swiss 460 wheelset on it. I’m finally looking at upgrading the wheelset and have landed on the Hunt 36 carbon aero wheelset. They have an external width of 27mm and I want to run these with a 28mm wide tire. Will this fit my bike? If not with the 28mm tire, what about a 25mm tire? Thanks.


A 25mm tire would be safe - but a 28mm tire would be close to rubbing or it would rub on flex.


----------



## Nardo911

Hello...I still believe some trek P1 bikes 2021 and beyond are still made in Waterloo am i right? Despite having a "assembled in the USA" sticker that i saw on some P1 frames and made in taiwan on almost all non P1 and alloy frames i know it's up to trek what to put but it might be a secret or not tell me directly yes or no?


----------



## [email protected]

Nardo911 said:


> Hello...I still believe some trek P1 bikes 2021 and beyond are still made in Waterloo am i right? Despite having a "assembled in the USA" sticker that i saw on some P1 frames and made in taiwan on almost all non P1 and alloy frames i know it's up to trek what to put but it might be a secret or not tell me directly yes or no?


It's no secret, we no longer produce frames in the USA. However, we finish, paint, and assemble Project One bikes at our HQ in Waterloo, Wisconsin!


----------



## Nardo911

[email protected] said:


> It's no secret, we no longer produce frames in the USA. However, we finish, paint, and assemble Project One bikes at our HQ in Waterloo, Wisconsin!


Ok... But the raw carbon materials is still Source from salt lake city US Right? it's written on trek website oclv history. Btw last question what exact country are trek p1 frames made at this moment?


----------



## ShoRa Putra

Hi Mitch. I'm planning to get my 1st road bike. I've decided to get Emonda ALR5 here in India. My height is 164 cm and my bike size in falling in between 50 and 52. The dealer here suggested to get 52 size and the stocks aren't available in size 50. Many of my friends told to get lower size bike whenever body parameters overlap for a comfortable riding position. I'm no racer and I do endurance rides. If I've to stick to 50 size, I've the option of going with ALR frame and custom building the bike. What are your thoughts??


----------



## [email protected]

Nardo911 said:


> Ok... But the raw carbon materials is still Source from salt lake city US Right? it's written on trek website oclv history. Btw last question what exact country are trek p1 frames made at this moment?


I'm not sure where raw materials come from, but we produce most carbon frames in Taiwan.


----------



## [email protected]

ShoRa Putra said:


> Hi Mitch. I'm planning to get my 1st road bike. I've decided to get Emonda ALR5 here in India. My height is 164 cm and my bike size in falling in between 50 and 52. The dealer here suggested to get 52 size and the stocks aren't available in size 50. Many of my friends told to get lower size bike whenever body parameters overlap for a comfortable riding position. I'm no racer and I do endurance rides. If I've to stick to 50 size, I've the option of going with ALR frame and custom building the bike. What are your thoughts??


Hello! Since you mentioned that you're planning to do endurance rides, have you ever looked at our Domane line? These would probably work best for you as they put the rider in an endurance posture that seats the rider up more than the Madone and Emonda models.

For the Emonda ALR 5 though, you could absolutely fit either size, but often riders choose to go down a size when between two so they can have an aggressive posture for racing and performance. Since this isn't your goal, I'd take the 52cm frame especially since it is readily available over the 50cm frame.


----------



## DrewXT

Hey Mitch,

I'm looking to get onto a Domane or Checkpoint at the moment, I'm 175cm, with a 79.5cm inseam, which by my reckoning puts me on a 52cm, which is what my wife rides in a 2013 Madone H2 WSD, but my local dealer and a couple of company stores are trying to tell me I'm a 56.

The 52 we have doesn't feel big to me, so I'm a bit confused why these guys are telling me I need to be on a frame that on paper is 2 sizes too big...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

DrewXT said:


> Hey Mitch,
> 
> I'm looking to get onto a Domane or Checkpoint at the moment, I'm 175cm, with a 79.5cm inseam, which by my reckoning puts me on a 52cm, which is what my wife rides in a 2013 Madone H2 WSD, but my local dealer and a couple of company stores are trying to tell me I'm a 56.
> 
> The 52 we have doesn't feel big to me, so I'm a bit confused why these guys are telling me I need to be on a frame that on paper is 2 sizes too big...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


So a 52cm frame would work well if you solely seek a frame size that works with your inseam measurement. However, your overall height lines you up to a 56cm frame!

A better compromise would actually be a 54cm frame, this would work for your inseam, but would require some adjustments to get your reach set correctly (a fitter may put a longer stem on your bike). If you have the ability to throw a leg or two over a 56cm, you may find the saddle position too tall. Just curious, have you ever had a fit before and do you have any fit measurements?


----------



## DrewXT

I've not had a fit done in over 20 years, so safe to say No!

We've recently got a Kickr Bike, so was planning on setting it up as the bikes I've been looking at, but there's no simple way to convert manufacturer geometry to the Kickr, which is a bummer.

I'm currently trying to work out an easy way of doing that, so I can in a round about way get some kilometres on a bike before trying to find one to buy, as they're all rare as rocking horse shit in Australia at the moment, to the point that most dealers aren't even allowing test rides, as they know they'll still sell the bike to someone who doesn't want to test ride

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

DrewXT said:


> I've not had a fit done in over 20 years, so safe to say No!
> 
> We've recently got a Kickr Bike, so was planning on setting it up as the bikes I've been looking at, but there's no simple way to convert manufacturer geometry to the Kickr, which is a bummer.
> 
> I'm currently trying to work out an easy way of doing that, so I can in a round about way get some kilometres on a bike before trying to find one to buy, as they're all rare as rocking horse shit in Australia at the moment, to the point that most dealers aren't even allowing test rides, as they know they'll still sell the bike to someone who doesn't want to test ride
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Gotcha! I'd definitely recommend throwing a leg or two over one of our road bikes if they have something in your size at your local Trek retailer. But I do think a 52cm would be too small.


----------



## DrewXT

[email protected] said:


> Gotcha! I'd definitely recommend throwing a leg or two over one of our road bikes if they have something in your size at your local Trek retailer. But I do think a 52cm would be too small.


Thanks Mitch... Hopefully there will be a dealer who doesn't have all their stock sold before it arrives in the near future

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cmschmie

Hello Mitch, I recently purchased a 2021 Emonda SL7 (Ultegra) and am interested in a power meter. 
it seems that there are issues abound trying to find one that “fits”. 
Can you help to confirm if:
A 4iiii or Stages left crank will work?
If not that, will a Power2Max with a Rotor 24mm crank work?
Thanks for any help!
Craig


----------



## JSR

cmschmie said:


> Hello Mitch, I recently purchased a 2021 Emonda SL7 (Ultegra) and am interested in a power meter.
> it seems that there are issues abound trying to find one that “fits”.
> Can you help to confirm if:
> A 4iiii or Stages left crank will work?
> If not that, will a Power2Max with a Rotor 24mm crank work?
> Thanks for any help!
> Craig


I can confirm the 4iii will work. I have one on my 2021 SLR7.


----------



## cmschmie

JSR said:


> I can confirm the 4iii will work. I have one on my 2021 SLR7.


Thanks!
Can you post a pic of clearance?


----------



## [email protected]

cmschmie said:


> Hello Mitch, I recently purchased a 2021 Emonda SL7 (Ultegra) and am interested in a power meter.
> it seems that there are issues abound trying to find one that “fits”.
> Can you help to confirm if:
> A 4iiii or Stages left crank will work?
> If not that, will a Power2Max with a Rotor 24mm crank work?
> Thanks for any help!
> Craig


Stages and 4iii power meters should fit! We have had reports of these being compatible, though we also have confirmation for the Dura-Ace PM or a Quarq PM.


----------



## JSR

cmschmie said:


> Thanks!
> Can you post a pic of clearance?


It‘s close, but it works. BTW, I bought mine at Power Meter City: Your Cycling Power Meter Specialists . I communicated with them prior to purchase. They offered to let me install it and return it if not satisfied.


----------



## cmschmie

JSR said:


> It‘s close, but it works. BTW, I bought mine at Power Meter City: Your Cycling Power Meter Specialists . I communicated with them prior to purchase. They offered to let me install it and return it if not satisfied.


Thanks JSR
I was thinking of using Power Meter City as well. 
just gotta decide.


----------



## IcySwan1

Mitch, when will there be a Domane with Di2 105?

Mike


----------



## JSR

It’s been a month since the Bontrager Aeolus VRC bar/stem has been ordered to stop riding. Since that time there has been virtually no information made available to the dealers or to the public. This apparent lack of activity is infuriating.

Trek has said their hands are tied while they negotiate with the CPSC to put a “solution … in place that meets the CPSCs and our requirements”. 

This is inadequate IMO. 

The nature of the problem hasn't been fully communicated. It is said that “cracks may appear”. What kind of cracks? Across the bar, along the length of the bar? Completely severed ala MvdP and Canyon? At the cable entry point? At the shifter clamp? What inspections should be done?

What submittals have been made to the CPSC? When were they made? What has been the response from CPSC? What is the timetable for resolution? 

Once the negotiation with CPSC is complete what is the timetable? How many parts parts in the field are affected? Are temporary parts being stockpiled? Will they be shipped expeditiously when the resolution is effected? 

What is the long term solution? Will there be a new Aeolus VRC? If so, what is the timeline? One imagines it taking a year or more to implement a new design, test it, and fill the pipeline. 

Will some other integrated bar/stem be substituted? If so, which one? What is it’s state of manufacturing readiness? How does one know it won’t have similar problems?

It has been a few years since I was a product manager, so my probing questions skills may be a bit rusty. I’m sure, however, the Aeolus PM has been asked these questions and others. Are there no answers of any kind to any of this? 

Come on Trek. You’re not some niche frame builder. You are a large force in the cycling industry. This issue is being botched at the basic level of marketing communication. Get your act together.


----------



## fbcjoe

do they make a smaller seat cap than a 135mm?


----------



## Stumper

I need to replace my crankset on my 2017 Trek Dual Sport 1. The manual says it is "Forged alloy, 48/38/28 w/chainguard." I can find no branding or numbers on the part itself, other than the arm has "170 Top F-9" stamped on it. Do you have manufacturer and part number information on this?


----------



## 202cycle

#1 It would be nice if the Trek dealer site showed pre 2019 models, but I would try 
*Shimano Tourney TY501*


----------



## amercerdada

I have a small collection of Trek bikes and I work on them, and I ride them. I also research to the best of my ability as much detail about these bikes as I am able. I have recently obtained a Trek bike I cannot seem to find anything about it. It is a Trek "Navigator L 200". This bike is not like other Trek "Navigators" I've seen on the Internet. This bike was apparently manufactured with fenders on lights front and back, a chain guard that completely covers the chain, a locking mechanism with a key that locks the rear wheel. In addition, there is a rather large cushy seat and contemporary handlebars with 'twist shift'. I have the serial number ID1120794 and frame number 299SM0226X. I talked via telephone with someone at Trek who told me they could not give me any information from those numbers because they had changed their identification numbering system. DUH! Can anyone tell me something about this bike? Why is it so different from other Trek bikes? Was it manufactured for some special reason? When was it manufactured and so on? I keep a loose leave binder for my bikes, and I try to assimilate as much information as Is possible. I just took photos of it today but have not yet downloaded them. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Al


----------

